
Show HN: gunDB project website redesign - skiqh
https://gun.eco/
======
gitgud
The solid red hurts your eyes a bit on the desktop. I would advise against
that harsh colour as it's a bit of a turn off for visitors of your site.

GunDb looks like an excellent project though!

~~~
skiqh
hey, thanks for the feedback! Yeah I guess the red is quite something... the
vivid colors are memorable though, don't you think? ;)

------
fenchurchh
I was just starting to fall in love with gunDB a few months ago and that is a
nice new page.

~~~
skiqh
thanks so much for checking it out :)

------
dletta
Very nice, clean and sleek

~~~
skiqh
thanks for the kudos!

